# Looking for Mosura shrimps tonic.



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello.I'm looking for Mosura shrimps tonic.Any idea where I can buy it from?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

doesnt work very well. and its over priced. save your money. better to spend your money on high quality foods such as black powder.


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

tex627 said:


> doesnt work very well. and its over priced. save your money. better to spend your money on high quality foods such as black powder.


Black powder?


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

gwclark said:


> Black powder?


Me too?????


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

100% spirulina powder. spirulina is a extremely high protein algae used in food soaks, flake foods, pellets, algae wafers. basically everything. 

black powder is just a very concentrated. its so green it looks black; thus its name- black powder.


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, I also do High-Power Rocketry. Black powder has an entirely different meaning for me.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Dinamite huh,thanks for explanation.


----------



## janftica (Apr 18, 2010)

where do you get black powder??? I would like to get some too.


----------

